
Vodafone 236 (zte) - Opinto
http://forum.vodafone.co.uk/t5/Other-Manufacturers/Vodafone-236-zte/td-p/331671
======
davepm
simple, ring vodafone, ask for unlock code, input code, win!

you could also read the FAQ posted to you on the forum you linked.

------
Opinto
Aparatus to unlock vodafone 236

